# Testing soil PH



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a field that I have decided at the last minute I would like to plant in alfalfa but am concerned if my soil ph is high enough for alfalfa to thrive. It is a 2-3 week wait on soil samples after they are mailed in before I get the results and I don't have that long to wait for a decision. The fertility of the soil is good.....it is only the ph that concerns me. Is there anyway I can test the soil ph myself?


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I don't know that they are lab quality results, but you can test with litmus paper

http://beforeitsnews.com/self-sufficiency/2015/02/how-to-test-the-ph-of-soil-2487200.html

or go to the local dime store and buy a soil ph test probe

such as this

https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/94309/GROW-MGMP1.html?utm_source=SmartFeedGoogleBase&utm_medium=Shopping&utm_term=GROW-MGMP1&utm_content=Soil+Moisture+Probes&utm_campaign=SmartFeedGoogleBaseShopping&gclid=COyIi4uq2MsCFQuPaQodHucFqw

73, Mark


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

How does one calibrate that one?

A more reliable test kit can be had from Amazon.com. It uses reagents and a chemical white powder sprinkled on the soil. When the reagent is applied to the white powder on the soil there is a color change that you can match to a pH color chart. This is a qualitative test that puts the test result in the proverbial 'ball park." I've used this type of pH tester before to help select a soil with a very low pH for a limestone study and that test result was reasonably close to the following lab test result.

I suggest that you collect your sample from the field like you would if you were sending it to a laboratory. Thoroughly mix the soil sample, run the qualitative test for pH and then send the sample to the laboratory for chemical analysis as you would normally do, to verify your qualitative test result. You will already have added limestone, if needed, based on the qualitative test pH. Additional limestone can be added later if the lab result was much lower than the qualitative test pH.

Google "Soil pH test kits"

Then click on Soil pH testing kits - Amazon.com

Scroll down to the Rapitest Premium Soil Test Kit...80 test kit (1963)

$29.95


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

glasswrongsize said:


> I don't know that they are lab quality results, but you can test with litmus paper
> 
> http://beforeitsnews.com/self-sufficiency/2015/02/how-to-test-the-ph-of-soil-2487200.html
> 
> ...


You been living in a cave up ther Mark? Ain't no such thang as a "dime" store anymore, they went the way of the "five and dime" store, the same way the .5 "Ike and mike" or the .15 coke or ...........no mark, what you are referring to would now be called the "dollar store"......better watch out, in a few years it'll be the "Benji store" at that point we will have come full circle


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

Trusting litmus paper is a very bad idea. Switch to Spectrum Analytic for your soil tests. They typically email me the test results about 48-72 hours after they receive the samples. I believe this is the best soil lab in the country. The agronomist there is top notch with alfalfa. I have gone through the self pH testing problem for years. In the 1970's I used a Beckman lab pH meter. These must constantly be calibrated with buffered solutions. I now use an Extech Exstik II. This will give pH and also read soluble salts. However, after 40 years of pH concerns, (I worked all over the country) I believe the do it yourself route is crazy, and I no longer do it. Spectrum: http://spectrumanalytic.com Send them a sample express mail today, and you will probably have the results in your email in box my next Tuesday - Thursday. Make sure you tell them what you are growing, your soil type, (clay, sand, good drainage, bad drainage, etc) the agronomist there ( Bill Urbanowicz) will write you recommendations as to pounds per acre of lime, NPK and everything else. The great thing, he TELLS YOU WHY and backs it up with gads of info. Their site also has a great fertilizer/ growing guide for alfalfa. Give them your email address. They will also mail a hard copy, comes about 3 days after the email.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

I am confused, I thought it took at least a year before applied lime will start doing some good for pH.

Though I have heard of using Super Fine Lime, if you are in a hurry.

Georgetown, TX may be too far for you but they have lime dust from cutting lime stone blocks.


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

hay wilson in TX said:


> I am confused, I thought it took at least a year before applied lime will start doing some good for pH.
> 
> Though I have heard of using Super Fine Lime, if you are in a hurry.
> 
> Georgetown, TX may be too far for you but they have lime dust from cutting lime stone blocks.


He didn't say he was applying lime, he just wants to know if his pH is OK for alfalfa.


----------



## Three44s (May 21, 2016)

Is there any dirt that's just right?

I fight alkalinity and so does about half the rest of the world it seems ....... and the other half ....... too acid!

We ought to meet somewhere around Omaha and trade half our dirt, blend the resulting mix and go our separate ways after making lots of new friends!

Best regards

Three 44s


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

I'll give you half of mine: 5.5 PH levels. Other then lime, test results say it is perfectly fine, even on the higher side for organic matter.

Omaha would be a great spot to meet. Haul you some dirt and back haul some sheep; perfect!


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

Three44s said:


> Is there any dirt that's just right?
> 
> I fight alkalinity and so does about half the rest of the world it seems ....... and the other half ....... too acid!
> 
> ...


We're luckily here in our parts. Our soil runs from 6.9 to 7.1 across the property.


----------

